# Port - Zork vs tasting cork?



## spaniel (Oct 27, 2012)

I am finishing up a batch of from-scratch black raspberry port. Just added the sugar to raise the SG and fortified today. This stuff is going to be outstanding!

I'm thinking ahead to bottling (375MLs). I am positive I want the ability to re-seal once these are opened. The two options I am considering are the Zork and port/tasting corks with wax dipping.

I must say, I am leaning towards the tasting corks with wax and the reason is primarily cosmetic. It seems to me like it will look much more elegant than the Zork. 

Since this is a fruit port, I expect none of the bottles to make it past 5-7 years before we drink them. Likely stored on their side. I had a bottle of Napa Madeira, make with tasting cork/wax, and it was excellent after ~4 years upright on a shelf. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## cpfan (Oct 27, 2012)

Personally I would use regular corks, and keep a few tasting corks kicking around for when a bottle is opened. Well actually I use Vacu-Vin stoppers for the open bottle.

Steve


----------



## spaniel (Oct 27, 2012)

cpfan said:


> Personally I would use regular corks, and keep a few tasting corks kicking around for when a bottle is opened. Well actually I use Vacu-Vin stoppers for the open bottle.
> 
> Steve



A lot of these will likely end up as gifts, and they will likely not have tasting corks handy...

All ports/madeiras I have purchased (admittedly not a great number) have used tasting corks. The one I have made is 20% ABV. I really don't want to use regular corks. Is there something I am missing by looking at these alternative closures? If so, why do the commercial people use them?


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 27, 2012)

Tasting corks are good for 'wine' that will be drank within 6 months. Zorks and corks are for longer term storage (2+ years).
When it comes to Ports and Maderias ( one of my fav's) those are fortified wines ( added alcohol) to extend the life. Tasting corks ( and with adding a wax coating) will be good for some time ( 1 to 2 years). For regular wine I would not use a tasting cork for anything that will be stored for longer than 6 months.


----------



## Ron22 (Oct 27, 2012)

spaniel said:


> A lot of these will likely end up as gifts, and they will likely not have tasting corks handy...
> 
> All ports/madeiras I have purchased (admittedly not a great number) have used tasting corks. The one I have made is 20% ABV. I really don't want to use regular corks. Is there something I am missing by looking at these alternative closures? If so, why do the commercial people use them?


 
I would 95% of the Ports I have bought have normal corks.
That said it is your wine do what you like. 
For gifts I think the idea of tasting corks and wax is fine. Most the people you give them to will not be keeping them for years before drinking it.


----------



## spaniel (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts.

I am going to have 50-54 bottles. After reviewing this discussion, perhaps the answer is not to choose ONE option, but to do ~10 with high quality corks with the intention of long-term aging, some with Zorks (to try them out), and some with tasting corks/wax (gifts/eye candy).


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Oct 28, 2012)

Good choice!


----------



## ibglowin (Oct 28, 2012)

Last Xmas I gave away quite a few Splits of of La Bodega Port. I used my normal #9 cork and then I gave them a tasting cork with the bottle. That way they didn't have to drink it all in one shot if they didn't want to. Most ended up finishing the whole bottle in one evening since it was only 375ml. It your doing full 750ml bottles they would really come in handy I suspect.


----------

